# ***NLS 02j / 02a trans and 1.8T / fsi / tdi mk1 conversion mounts!***



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Nothing Leaves Stock is now providing more mk1 swap love!*

*02A and 02j 4cyl trans mount are now for sale at NLS. *-They work on BOTH transmission!
-They are laser cut, tig welded raw steel construction. 
-Will fit VR6 02A trans BUT must trim a casting part on the trans-nothing major

*In addition* we now have *late 1.8T* internal waterpump passenger side motor mounts. they will also fit bpy 2.0FSI early mk5 motors with timing belt and mk4 tdi's IF you change the timing belt idler design. it WILL bolt up to the block and be in the correct possition, the idler is just in the way
-will fit any other internal block with same height and mounting holes
-bolts into block and stock mk1 mount is used
-they are NOT painted
-they do NOT include the rubber mounts.

*Prices*
-$300(plus shipping) gets you both side and rear trans mounts
-$130(plus shipping) gets you the pass/side motor mount


order here for the motor mount- http://nothingleavesstock.com/online-store/#ecwid:category=2903030&mode=product&product=13912974

order here for the trans mount kit- http://nothingleavesstock.com/online-store/#ecwid:category=2903030&mode=product&product=13912984


















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Finally I can tell folks where to buy these :wave:


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

Cool to see someone is making these now! I actually made a few jigs up and was thinking of selling them on my own but lost motivation.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:wave::heart:


----------



## arcticcat93 (Oct 26, 2009)

i am looking to swap a mk3 TDI with an 02a trans into a mk1 rabbit and figured you may have some thoughts on what is needed for the engine side mount.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Ours will work. But we are out of stock for the motor side right now. Hope to get more in soom


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

will be at cult classic this weekend!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

eace:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

2 sets in stock! more coming


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

Need these...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we have these for you


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

2 sets of trans mounts IN STOCK. waiting for motor side mounts.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:wave:

also. new design p/s mount coming out. no need for a mk1 core mount anymore!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:snowcool:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

trans mounts in stock. motor mount SHOULD be in stock within a week if all goes well


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we have a few motor side mounts in stock and MANY more coming soon!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

o2a/02j trans mounts and pass/side motor swap mount are in stock and ready to go! 
along with ABA non-ac pulley and belt setups!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

make an 02m mount


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

Probably has the same problem as with Mk3 02M swaps. You have to move the tranny mounting cup to avoid it hitting the axle I think.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

so far i dont see that as an issue in my mockups. i can see josh getting past that easily. 

would be cool to see them for sale.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we haven't had the calling for them yet. if we had a car here with a 02m...we can fit it and then sell them but as of right now we don't. sorry


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart: in stock!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

in stock and ready to ship


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

in stock.
also in stock....
-aba TB drop plates
-euro van clutch cable
-aba OBD2 harness's
-02a/j trans mounts


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## Enter the chicken (Dec 11, 2011)

How does the eurovan cable attach to the mount?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Ith the mounting bolts. Eurowise has the cable clip piece


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

bunch instock!


----------



## jpskate8 (Feb 27, 2005)

*caddy passat tdi swap*

Hello, I got a Caddy Im doing a 96 TDI swap. I am pulling out a ABA that is already in the truck. 
Could you please let me know what mounts I am able to re-use and What mounts I would need to get from you to drop this in. Im thinking just the tranny mounts? 

1981 Caddy with 2.0 ABA and 83 GTI tranny. 

My donner car 1997 Passat TDI 1Z with five speed, going to be using the Passat tranny in the caddy. 


Thanks, 
Josh


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you will need the trans mount kit. 
is the waterpump an internal waterpump on this motor? if so, you need the motor mount as well.


----------



## jpskate8 (Feb 27, 2005)

Please get me a price on just the side and rear tranny mount. 

Thank you, 

Josh


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

$299 plus shipping $20-25


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Do you make these for 02M trans*

Swapping in an ALH to a mk1 caddy and I am using a 6 speed 02m trans from a Audi TT. Just wondering if you have anything already made so I dont have to fab up as much.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not for a 6 speed o2m, sorry


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

buy here!
http://nothingleavesstock.com/onlin...t14361243&mode=category&offset=14&sort=normal


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

in stock


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

..ordered :thumbup:


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

How long they usually take to get shipped?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

3-5 days max. 
all shipments from last week will go out today. was in and out of the shop last week


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> 3-5 days max.
> all shipments from last week will go out today. was in and out of the shop last week


 :thumbup:


----------



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

There awp mount works perfect. Had the motor in thecae in 5 min


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

turbo12v said:


> There awp mount works perfect. Had the motor in thecae in 5 min


awesome!!:heart:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## turbo_powered (Dec 5, 2007)

You guys ever put together a mount for the 02M tranny. I have a perfectly good 337 6-speed sitting at home and would like to use it on a 1.8T swap into a Caddy.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no sorry.
that swap needs more modifacations then just mounts.


----------



## .:RDUBBIN (Jun 27, 2008)

do you know when you will have more mounts in stock? I am super excited that I found these as I haven't seen anyone else carrying anything like this. Also when you say the idler will need to be modified on an ALH, how so? Any suggestions on how/what to do to make your mount work with ALH? Thanks


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we will have more in stock by thursday


----------

